# Skoda Superb - test drive...



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I will be taking a test drive in a 2010 Skoda Superb Elegance on Friday as I need something bigger as the family will grow to four in July 2013. 

Initially, it was a toss up between two cars; Superb or the Jaguar XF. However, my head is going to win the battle over the heart as the XF, although stunning as it looks, has no legroom, a smaller boot and a thirstier engine. 

Coming from an Audi A4 though, I'm just hoping the Superb isn't too much the same as although it is far bigger a car, it certainly looks quite similar inside up front.

So just a quick question as to what to look out for when taking the test drive. The car I'm looking at has 72k on the clock and is a 170 CR diesel in Rosso Maroon with a beige leather interior (DSG box). 

Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## New Novice (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a 4x4 Superb Estate Petrol until very recently. I can say without hesitation that it is an excellent car. Large as you say, but by no means a barge. Plenty of room inside, and in the rear. Comfortable, easy to drive, great for long distances and carrying people and "stuff". I never had one issue or problem with mine. I did not have the DSG, however by all acounts it is excellent. If you want a lot of information and opinions go to: http://www.briskoda.net/

NN


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been reading reviews left, right and centre and everyone says the same - for the money, you'll be hard pressed to find a better exec car.

I'm really looking forward to the test drive now and seeing how the build quality compares to the Audi A4 I currently own.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lad at work has just bought one... He loves it!


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Comfortable, spacious, well spec'd, reliable, economical, solid well built car.

I sell these new so some may consider me a little biased, however, your not buying from me so its makes no odds to me! Honest opinion - cracking car.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

123stevevw said:


> Comfortable, spacious, well spec'd, reliable, economical, solid well built car.
> 
> I sell these new so some may consider me a little biased, however, your not buying from me so its makes no odds to me! Honest opinion - cracking car.


Thanks for that.

What attracts me to them is the rear space and huge boot which is something I need to consider with a growing family.

Although the Audi A4 has a decent sized boot I think I will struggle to fit in two pushchairs plus the shopping and the rear legroom in the A4 is non-existant. And being an S-Line the ride is fairly unforgiving so I'm hoping the Superb is going to be more comfortable a drive - especially being my first autobox (DSG).

The only downside I guess is the exterior look of the car. I much prefer the sleeker Jaguar XF but then I'm going to sacrifice interior and boot space for looks - which I'm not going to do. Time to be sensible for a change.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> What attracts me to them is the rear space and huge boot which is something I need to consider with a growing family.
> 
> ...


Find an estate, so much better than the saloon for looks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Make sure it had the dsg oil change at 40k, it's due it's next at 80k, make sure it changes smoothly and without hesitation. Cambelt will also be due soon, I think it's 80k or 4 years. Budget £400 for the Cambelt and waterpump at an indi and £180 for the dsg change.

Check to see if the umbrella is in the rear passenger door, they are nice cars and dsg is very subjective. I hated my dsg car.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> What attracts me to them is the rear space and huge boot which is something I need to consider with a growing family.
> 
> ...


Here's my take on things - I too came from an Audi A4 (SE model) and jumped straight into a Skoda Superb Estate without so much as a test drive.

I have 2 kids (twins) and we really needed the space at the time for twin pushchair, 2 high chairs when we went away plus everything else you need when you have kids but just twice as much.

As you know, the rear legroom in an A4 is rubbish, in fact with me being 6ft 2in there is nothing, I could even put my laptop bag behind the seats. Equipment levels in the SE weren't the best either - nothing really that fancy just a boring basic dash. Boot space was OK (it was a saloon) but still comprised by the fact it was a saloon.

I had a pretty good choice on the company car list from VW, SEAT, Skoda, Audi and BMW. Although the 3 series was good on emissions etc again the space was poor, boot is infact tiny. Didn't want another Audi - could only get a basic saloon. All of that was pretty immaterial because I was already pretty much sold on the Superb - I didn't even have a test drive. Read plenty of reviews and gleaned so much info from www.briskoda.net

I ended up with a Candy White Estate with 2.0 CR140 engine (manual 6spd) with SE trim:


















The only options I added to this were tinted back windows (Sunset glass) and heated seats to compliment the half alcantara/leather seats. There is plenty of equipment in the SE and you'll probably know that the Elegance adds much more.

Diesel wise it's pulling about 45mpg in the real world (tracked through Fuelly).

Problems - one single issue which was the paint coming off the rear bumper, fixed under warranty.

I've now done +40k in just over 12 months and it has never let me down.

Let me know if you need anymore info - am a regular contributor on Briskoda, so can always ask some questions if you want.

Regards SImon


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Superb is I'm sure on Audi A4/ passat platform and if anything like the octavia is a damn good motor. Friend as owned both currently running an Octavia he's had couple of each and always sings the praises of both. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was sold on it at launch all reviews raved about it.

If i had the money i would without a doubt.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Old superb was on a4 platform, current one is on the golf platform irc


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We've a 13 plate 1.4TSi Skoda Superb Estate II S. Even for a base model it comes quite well equiped, and even though it has a small engine it never struggles or has hesitation pulling away. Extremely comfortable on long or short journeys and the leg room in the back is very impressive and the air vents and clock quite often keep the young kids happy. As well as the umbrella, check it has the removeable torch on the rear left side of the boot trims, these are £45 to replace and are a nice touch that can be helpful should something fall out the tailgate when getting home at night.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

woodys said:


> Superb is I'm sure on Audi A4/ passat platform


A4 and Passat are different platforms. Passat, Golf, Superb are all related but not to the A4.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Based on a "stretched" Octavia platform, the PQ46.

Along with latest Passat, CC, VW Sharan and SEAT Alhambra


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

You can tell by the suspension. All the VW's and Skodas use the same/similar rear suspension and conventional front strut suspension. The A4 uses a multilink front suspension.

I once read the Superb was more Jetta than Passat which is why they could build it cheaper. Not sure exactly how different the mechanical parts are from Passat to Golf/Jetta but they looks very similar in design.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Teddy said:


> A4 and Passat are different platforms. Passat, Golf, Superb are all related but not to the A4.


I stand corrected its based on an A5 platform apologies.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I Detailed a Superb estate at the weekend & if I had the money I'd upgrade my current 07 Passat estate to it without hesitation. Infact my shortlist would be made up of just 1 car - the Superb!

I'll be shocked if you don't like the drive & how much of a good all rounder it is:thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Love Skoda's, love the Superb (in estate form). My Octavia was one of, if not the best car I ever owned. Not sure if its important to you but my experience with the dealer network was also faultless, 10/10 (unlike my experiences with the Land Rover / Range Rover dealer network).

Regards, Jon.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The only downside for me would be the exterior. I mean who designed that thing? If you can get over that, then by all accounts they're a relatively good value car.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have an Octavia with the DSG box, and I love it! Is the Superb the 6 or 7 speed box? Mine is the 6 speed box and I think it's a cracker! Yes occasionally there can be a slight amount of lag between applying the throttle and teh car reacting, but it is a split second and once you get used to it, its fine!

We are fortunate to have two cars in the household and one of them will always be a DSG box, it just takes a lot of stress out of driving, and those people that say it takes the fun out of driving etc (OK everyone is different and have different views) but for me it has put the enjoyment back into driving, stick it into Sport and away you go! Its the way frward in my view, these days we deal with heavy traffic etc and driving a car with a clutch is too much hard work these days, why do that when you can just select Drive!

If you get teh Superb, enjoy it, they are great cars!


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

woodys said:


> I stand corrected its based on an A5 platform apologies.


As in Audi A5? The A5 is a coupe A4 so the Superb isn't related to that either.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

It's based on the the Volkswagen Group B6 PQ46 platform which is the passat, Sharon and the seat alhambra


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a 2012 Skoda Octavia Estate as a company car. It's a cracking car!

Very comfortable, great engine in terms of power delivery and MPG. It's the 2.0TDI (140bhp, 800-900miles per tank on long motorway trips).

Nice place to be, comfortable seats and touch screen 'Bolero' system etc.

I think you'll be impressed on your test drive :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I've managed to bring forward my test drive to this afternoon at 3pm.

The Superb that I will be driving is a fully kitted Elegance CR170 model in black paintwork with black interior (they don't currently have the colour combination I want which is Rosso with creame interior and wood trim) so it will essentially just be a test drive to see how the car drives and looks.

The showroom guy also said that the car is fully fitted with every conceivable extra (but not 4x4) and also has the OEM rear entertainment system so that should be good to see in action.

Cannot wait now. :thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Not long now!!

Estate or saloon / hatch? Personally I think the exterior proportions of the estate look a lot nicer.

Enjoy!


----------

